# Another sick chicken....



## DJFarm (Jul 18, 2011)

This evening I went to check on my animals and foud one of my hens standing by the fence. I saw she was scratching at her eye and she let me walk right up to her (which is unusual). Once I walked up I noticed her eye was swollen shut. I picked her up and took a look at her, opened the eye and didn't see any discharge. The other eye is open and clear. While holding her I also noticed poop caked on her back end and hosed it off. Then last but not least when I put her down I noticed her limping some with a small wound on one of her legs. I cleaned out the wound and added some Sumet to their water. Is there another dewormer or something I should try for the diarrhea? I'm thinking her eye was due to a bug bite since no discharge????


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

One of my hens did EXACTLY the same thing excluding the leg wound. Her eye looked very strange, not exactly swollen, but more she didn't like to open it. The eyeball also looked strange. She had poop caked on her too. Make sure she eats A LOT as my hen wouldn't eat much and lost weight rapidly. Sadly, she passed away a few months ago. :'( JUST MAKE SURE SHE KEEPS EATING. I don't know very much about chicken medicine though, so I'm not quite sure what to do in your case. :\ I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

is this the only one behaving this way? have you lost any others? i'm think.......

1. maybe mites? they affect chickens in different ways i would dust all your birds and you coop just in case, 

2. add some electrolytes to their water, and make sure there is nothing getting into your pen it could possibly be a cat "playing with them" and stressing them out while causing some minor injuries. but I don't think that its likely.


----------



## DJFarm (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I did see mites on my silkie so tomorrow (since it stormed here today) I plan on dusting everyone and doing a complete cleanout of my pen.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.raising-chickens.org/poultry-ailments.html
check this link...has the descriptions of several different chicken diseases....
Iowa State has an awesome poultry vet tooo I can check my emails ans see if I can find his email...My vet gave it to me when I had some illness in my flock. He even called me and talked to me about what could be wrong!.....I'll post again!


----------

